# Clay Aiken - "I Can't Help Myself" (American Idol)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What do you think of this? I love his broadway voice and approach to the melody.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What do you think of this? I love his broadway voice and approach to the melody.


Aiken had a great voice, as did any of the Top Three vocalists every year.

Funny how some found decent careers, and others didn't.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

pianozach said:


> Funny how some found decent careers, and others didn't.


He's running for Congress....again.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What do you think of this? I love his broadway voice and approach to the melody.


I didn't know him so I looked him up , didn't understand it till I saw it was performance from 2009 .


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What do you think of this? I love his broadway voice and approach to the melody.


Well, I listened and didn't care much for the voice, not finding it attractive or compelling. Maybe Motown isn't his strength.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Successful vocalists of the 1940s, 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s would be appalled that we now have contests to determine which singers ended up with successful careers.

*American Idol* (and to a lesser extent, *The Voice*) have produced some great singers with staying power. Not all of them won the Reality Show contest - in fact many 1st place winners have ultimately crapped out.

AI season 4 winner *Carrie Underwood* has probably done the best, with 5 albums released, 7 Grammy Awards (from 13 nominations). She was smart and diversified when her popularity was highest, and now has has her own line of Nicole by OPI nail polish and fitness wear. She's worth $70 million.

There's also season 1 winner *Kelly Clarkson*: 7 albums, 3 Grammy Awards (from 12 nominations), a handful of Top Ten Hits, and has a line of greeting cards with American Greetings. And she's written a children's book. Net worth of $28 million.

And then there's *Jennifer Hudson* who diversified into stage, screen, and TV, with an Academy Award. And a Grammy. And a net worth of $20 million. Hudson took 7th place in season 3.

Season 3 album produced 1st place winner *Fantasia Barrino*: 5 albums, 11 Grammy nominations, two Broadway shows.

*Adam Lambert* was the runner-up in season 8, and is now the lead singer for Queen.

*Chris Daughtry* took 4th place in Season 5 and has the 3rd highest record sales of American Idol contestants. 3 Grammy Awards, 7 albums, and has had some acting roles on TV.

Season 5 winner *Taylor Hicks* ended up with a long-term Las Vegas residency. He also owns a restaurant.


----------

